# Have you ever 'gotten caught' looking raggedy/frumpy?



## applecruncher (Sep 3, 2019)

Ever sneak out while not looking presentable ...being certain nobody you know will see you?

My story:

November 1977, I was in my late 20s living in an apartment.  I'd become friends with a young lady in the building next door.  She went out-of-state to visit her boyfriend for the weekend. Her sister was keeping her 4 yo daughter, and I was asked to pick up the child Sunday evening, then pick up friend at the airport.  No problem.

But - it was Sunday after Thanksgiving.

Plane was due to arrive at 8PM.  Plane was late, airport was mobbed. Instead of sitting at airport for 2 1/2 hrs, I took the kid home, washed my makeup off, changed into a pair of frumpy slacks, a wrinkled shirt, and decided to roll my hair up (remember that?).  At 10PM we headed back to the airport.  Another one hr delay.  Remember, I had those big rollers in my hair and I didn't even wear a scarf!! _ What was I thinking??_

Suddenly I heard a familiar voice call my name.  "(AC?  Hi!!")  OMG, it was my boss's boss, with his wife who he introduced me to.  I recall pointing at my hair, shrugging, smiling sheepishly. I wanted to disappear into the floor. 

Finally at about 12 midnight friend's flight arrived. Traffic was a nightmare. The little girl was sleepy & cranky, I was exhausted, friend and her bf had broken up......a bad night all around. Good news was we didn't have a flat tire.

At work the next day I prayed not to run into boss's boss.  He was off for a few days, and heck, he probably forgot all about it........right?

A learning experience, for sure.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

No. I always look fabulous.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a good tank top and threads of something that may have been hit with bird shot, and absorbs wood stains
I have a good pair of cargo shorts, and a rag that still somehow holds my keys, small fold and money clip (once cargo shorts)

Donning any of these of a morning can be confusing

Glad I live in a working town


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 3, 2019)

*Worst I have done is gone out realizing I was still wearing my bedroom slippers.  Of course, I went to a doctor appt once, slept through alarm and was running late.  Got there, still in slippers and realizing the--umm-teeth were at home.  LOL.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No. I always look fabulous.


Ditto.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2019)

I always look like crap.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes Much of the time I am frumpy but I thought that was in style!


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 3, 2019)

I usually look frumpy. But I clean up pretty well with a bit of effort. 
After a life of upper management/CEO, must look competent business professional at all times - I just don't have to care anymore.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2019)

I read that Albert Einstein sometimes forgot to put on his pants when he went out.


----------



## toffee (Sep 4, 2019)

i  have this morning around 8- hubby went out to get car fixed and left the sacks I put out still on the drive way -and its hammering down --had night wear on' hair looked like I got caught up in a whirlwind'
no make up half asleep but knowing I have to go down the drive by the road ' swearing under my breath -put a old mac on and hurried with 3 big bags of garbage soaked through now' and gets to the end of the drive- cars going past grrrrrr -so now iam waiting for his lordship to return not happy looking like a drench rat ….thank god the postman wasnt early


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 4, 2019)

toffee said:


> i  have this morning around 8- hubby went out to get car fixed and left the sacks I put out still on the drive way -and its hammering down --had night wear on' hair looked like I got caught up in a whirlwind'
> no make up half asleep but knowing I have to go down the drive by the road ' swearing under my breath -put a old mac on and hurried with 3 big bags of garbage soaked through now' and gets to the end of the drive- cars going past grrrrrr -so now iam waiting for his lordship to return not happy looking like a drench rat ….thank god the postman wasnt early


*Toffee, you actually looked quite 'fetching' when I passed on my 'magic carpet'......☺*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

toffee said:


> i  have this morning around 8- hubby went out to get car fixed and left the sacks I put out still on the drive way -and its hammering down --had night wear on' hair looked like I got caught up in a whirlwind'
> no make up half asleep but knowing I have to go down the drive by the road ' swearing under my breath -put a old mac on and hurried with 3 big bags of garbage soaked through now' and gets to the end of the drive- cars going past grrrrrr -so now iam waiting for his lordship to return not happy looking like a drench rat ….thank god the postman wasnt early


 Sounds like a few times I've done the same... Looked out no-one around shot out quickly to take the wheelie bin out, and Bam, the postman or the delivery man arrives.. *arrgggh*


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 4, 2019)

*You ladies, honestly....☺, now, if, while you were taking your wheelie bins out and your front door blew shut and you were locked out, now wouldn't that be fun.......*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> *You ladies, honestly....☺, now, if, while you were taking your wheelie bins out and your front door blew shut and you were locked out, now wouldn't that be fun.......*


I don't worry about that because  if I'm just going out for the minute it takes to put the bins out..I go out the back door, and through the gate out to the front.. which hasn't got a snib lock on it.. it has to be locked with a key, so as I don't lock the door when nipping out to the front  to put the bins out  I'd be fine...


----------



## Ronni (Sep 4, 2019)

Frequently 

I’m not vain and I don’t have much of an ego. I  have posted countless unflattering pics of myself on Facebook for a laugh. There was a whole series of them over a span of about a year and a half .... pics of me first thing in the morning right out of bed with my hair standing up in some of the strangest configurations you could Imagine. It was hysterical! 

And while I refuse to go to the store in pj bottoms which appears to be the current fad, I never dress up and put on makeup to run errands. The most I’ll primp for that is to jam a hat on my head if my hair is a mess. 

I did however attend a formal dinner in slippers once!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2019)

I was staying with my aunt and uncle back in the late 60s.  My older cousin, who was beautiful (still is) was in her senior year of a girl's Catholic HS.  It's about ten in the morning.  Cousin Diane was still in PJs and a ratty robe, hair in rollers, no make up.  You get the picture.  

Knock on the door and this drop-dead gorgeous guy roughly her age is standing there with an envelope in his hand. The postman had accidentally delivered a piece of Diane's mail to his home a few miles away. He said that he realized that it was a college acceptance letter and figured she was probably waiting for so he wanted to get it to her without delay. (Good looking AND thoughtful!)

After he left, Diane got dressed, put on make-up, etc., but her mother teased her with, "Yeah, too late now.  He's gone!"  

When I saw her recently I recalled the incident to her and asked if she remembered it. Her reply: "VIVIDLY!"

She never saw the guy again.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

Following on from @StarSong 's story... I have a kind of reverse story that happened to a friend  some years ago..

We were living in Spain and we were members of  the local town forum for expats..some people had already met in person some had not but yet regularly spoke on the forum as we do here..


It was around breakfast time one morning and my usually very well made up and well dressed  friend had locked herself out of the house after going out to collect her mail, but she was able to use her phone to call me for help.. and I then  called a couple who I knew lived closer to her that  we'd been friendly with on the forum and whom I'd already met on a couple of occasions , (he was a handyman) and they both agreed to go out to her house and see if they could open her door.. which they did with much thanks from her!

About a week or 2 later the same couple were hosting a party and both of us were invited.. there was a lot of excitement and chatter                    when we arrived, particularly from my friend to the hosts..  and as we were given drinks by the husband , he turned to my friend, and said ,'' I'm so sorry but you seem to know me, but I haven't any idea who you are, no-one has introduced us''!!

She thought he was kidding at first and laughed, and he repeated apologetically  the fact that he really didn't know _who_ she was .. when she told him he'd been the one to come and help her one morning to gain access to her house, he spluttered out, ''No _you're_ not the one, she was a big mess ''... his wife nearly broke his ribs nudging him so hard. !!! I don't know who was more embarrassed, him or my friend...


----------



## Trade (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm retired. I dress for comfort, not fashion.


----------



## charry (Sep 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No. I always look fabulous.






 and me Keesha....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2019)

Only on days that end with Y.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 4, 2019)

I only dress up when I go to Wallyworld!!
.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 4, 2019)

Too many times for me to count LOL!


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 4, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I only dress up when I go to Wallyworld!!
> .


OMG!!!!!


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 4, 2019)

I would feel so much better about the state of humanity if that pic had a date stamp that started with the numbers 10 31

As for frumpy,  that's a lot of the time!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> *I would feel so much better about the state of humanity if that pic had a date stamp that started with the numbers 10 31
> 
> *


 I just automatically presumed it was*...  
*


----------



## gennie (Sep 4, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I only dress up when I go to Wallyworld!!
> .



Love your suit.


----------



## gennie (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, I have.  It used to bother me but not anymore.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2019)

*I've never been into 'fashion' or spending much time on getting prepared to greet the world. I just like to be casual and comfortable, even more so now that I'm a geezerette!*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I would feel so much better about the state of humanity if that pic had a date stamp that started with the numbers 10 31





hollydolly said:


> I just automatically presumed it was*... *



Sad to say, I automatically presumed it wasn't.  Walmart attracts the strangest of human creatures.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Sad to say, I automatically presumed it wasn't.  Walmart attracts the strangest of human creatures.


*yikes*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *yikes*


Precisely.  
One of the many reasons I don't shop there.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 5, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Precisely.
> One of the many reasons I don't shop there.


Oh I think it’s entertaining LOL!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Precisely.
> One of the many reasons I don't shop there.



I don't like going to Walmart for several reasons, one of which is the place is like a football field and it's sometimes hard to find things.

HOWEVER, I really like their online shopping service.  Prices are the bomb, and delivery is _fantastic! _ I just ordered a few things today.

btw not everyone who shops at Walmart looks like the guy in that picture.
(Do we even know that was in a Walmart?)


----------



## chic (Sep 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No. I always look fabulous.



Like Keesha I've never been "caught". I always look chic. In case you wondered.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 8, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Walmart attracts the strangest of human creatures.


And dogs...LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 8, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> And dogs...LOL
> View attachment 76134


----------

